# Home schooling in Dubai



## DMum2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello 
I am considering home schooling my two children aged 3 and 5 years in Dubai. It is not something I ever thought I would do but the current school situation here and experiences over the past year have lead to me to look into it. The more I read about it, the more it appeals to me. Is anyone living in Dubai currently homeschooling their children using the British curriculum? I am wondering what a week might look like practically and possibly grouping similar aged kids and sharing the teaching? 
Thanks, Mum from UK in Dubai


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

Have started home schooling your children?. If yes, could you please share your experience with me?

My kids are in the USA and I am here for a couple of months. I am thinking of moving them here but would like to home school them since we are only going to be here for just a few months. I intend to hire a teacher here locally. 

Just want to know how this is working out for you


----------



## DMum2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have not started homeschooling my children as I have managed after 8 months of investigating (!) to find great schools for them both. I only wanted to home school as the current UK curriculum school in Mirdif was rife with problems which hugely effected the pupils' learning in my opinion. 

Once I found out all the postives of homeschooling I was very keen on it, but one thing stopped me - apparently once you home school here in the UAE the government no longer recognises your child as "in the system" and your child cannot get back in the system if you ever want to/need to stop homeschooling. (This may have changed and you should contact the KHDA for more information. On other occassions they have said that kids are allocated places in schools based on assessment, but they had not mentioned home schooling specifically.)

I could not be sure that this would work long term for our family given the current economic conditions.

Hope this helps.




uncommonfavor said:


> Have started home schooling your children?. If yes, could you please share your experience with me?
> 
> My kids are in the USA and I am here for a couple of months. I am thinking of moving them here but would like to home school them since we are only going to be here for just a few months. I intend to hire a teacher here locally.
> 
> Just want to know how this is working out for you


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have moved this to the Dubai forum


----------



## BYCH (Sep 22, 2010)

*hi DMum2*



DMum2 said:


> Hello
> I am considering home schooling my two children aged 3 and 5 years in Dubai. It is not something I ever thought I would do but the current school situation here and experiences over the past year have lead to me to look into it. The more I read about it, the more it appeals to me. Is anyone living in Dubai currently homeschooling their children using the British curriculum? I am wondering what a week might look like practically and possibly grouping similar aged kids and sharing the teaching?
> Thanks, Mum from UK in Dubai


Hello, I just move to Dubai and it's being hard for me to find a school for my 6 yr old boy, do you have the info. about how to do home schooling here??? what do I have to do or where do I have to go and get it?? thank you very much!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This site should help:

Emirates Homeschooling 

-


----------

